# Openstep Drivers (not sure were to put this)



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok I hve all the disks and a spot in VPC ready for OpenStep but I don't know which drvers to choose for it.  So can someone please tell me which drivers to use for Openstep in VPC?
Thanks


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Here is what I've been using for video (I wasn't able to get audio to work, but I haven't tried again since getting VPC5). I am using OPENSTEP 4.2 with Apple's Patch 4 installed. I'll see if I can find a link to that for you, it includes the Y2K patch and some updated drivers.


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

ok I think I am istalling it wrong or you are way ahead of me.
I have 2 Floppies and 1 CD images
I start up VPC capture the 4.2_Install_Disk.floppyimage floppy and restart after awhile it asks for me to insert the Openstep device drivers floppy so I put in 4.2_Driver_Disk.floppyimage then I get this I need to know which ones of these I choose.  I also have a CD image called OPENSTEP_4.2.image but I don't know when or how to use this.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Sorry about that!  

It has been some time, but as I recall first pick _EIDE and ATAPI Device Controller_ and then when it asks if you would like to pick another driver answer yes (actually I think you enter _2_ as I recall) and then select _Adaptec 154x Series SCSI Adapter_ (yes, I know we are not working with SCSI, but it helps with the install... believe me on this one). Then continue on with the install (you enter _1_ I believe). From there you have a while to wait before it ask you anything else.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Okay, OPENSTEP 4.2 is the best pre-Mac OS X operating systems you can use (and the best of the series for Intel compatible systems). This is even better than Rhapsody because of the number of apps and their prices (which are now almost all free!).

First thing to do is to get your system ready for the 21st century... by adding some patches: OPENSTEP 4.2 User Patch 4 and OPENSTEP 4.2 Developer Patch 4.

Now we need apps! 

*OmniWeb 3:* What can I say, it's _OmniWeb_ (and here is OmniPDF also, but that would not be my PDF viewer of choice). OmniWeb 3.0, OmniFramworks, OmniPlugIns, and OmniPDF

*TIFFany 2.4:* Much like TIFFany 3.0 with one very important difference... this one is free now! You can get your free license here

*Geomview:* (from the readme) Geomview is an interactive geometry viewing program.  OOGL, which stands for Object Oriented Graphics Library, is the library upon which Geomview is built. Geomview, Geomview ReadMe, and the Geometry Center Home Page

*PDFView 2.1:* Much better than OmniPDF in reading PDF docs, it can  handle any PDF that Acrobat 3 can.  PDFView directory

*Chronographer:* Great organizer! you can read more about it and download it from here

*Lighthouse Design:*_(as described on Peak.org, license strings can be found here)_

*OpenWrite:* OpenWrite is a full-featured and easy to use word processor for OpenStep. From technical reports and memos, to book documents and even World Wide Web pages, OpenWrite provides everyday users with a first-rate solution. OpenWrite directory

*Concurrence:* Concurrence is the premiere presentation program for OpenStep. With an intuitive interface and powerful feature set, Concurrence provides users with all of the tools they need to create polished business and technical presentations--from 35mm slides and overheads to viewgraphs and web-based briefings.  Concurrence directory

*Diagram!:* Diagram! is OpenStep's leading drawing application for business and technical professionals. Diagram!'s rich feature set and easy-to-use drawing palettes make it ideal for a wide variety of general-purpose drawings--from basic organization charts to business process models (BPR), brainstorm drawings to object-oriented/CASE graphics and database design. Diagram! directory

*ParaSheet:* ParaSheet is a full-featured traditional spreadsheet for OpenStep. Combining a familiar spreadsheet interface with a powerful macro language and graphics engine, ParaSheet is the ultimate solution for all of your day-to-day financial analysis and accounting needs. ParaSheet directory

*Quantrix:*Quantrix is a multi-dimensional spreadsheet and analytical framework for OpenStep applications. For enterprises driven by spreadsheets--from budgets and forecasts to custom applications based on spreadsheet views and charts--Quantrix offers a significant competitive edge. Quantrix directory

*EquationBuilder:* EquationBuilder is an innovative technical equation editor for OpenStep. EquationBuilder simplifies the chores normally associated with visualizing and editing complex equations, providing technical and business professionals with a fast, easy-to-use tool for building equations. EquationBuilder directory 

*TaskMaster:* TaskMaster is a comprehensive management tool designed to facilitate project and resource management in OpenStep) enterprises. Day-to-day users, high-level managers and developers will appreciate the ease with which they can efficiently summarize, analyze, manage and track their ongoing projects.TaskMaster directory 

*AirMail:* AirMail is a full-featured NEXTSTEP- and OpenStep-based client for Hewlett Packard's OpenMail, the server-based enterprise messaging standard. With AirMail, IT managers using OpenMail to build a more robust and cost-effective messaging infrastructure can extend these benefits to client systems running NEXTSTEP and OpenStep.(NOTE: If you don't have an HP OpenMail server installed and running, this application will not run.) AirMail directory 

*WetPaint:* WetPaint is a powerful, general-purpose paint and image manipulation program for OpenStep. With an extensive (and extensible) collection of paint tools and filters, WetPaint is ideal for users who want to add stunning graphical effects to their presentations, custom user interfaces, or general design and desktop publishing documents. WetPaint directory

*VarioBuilder:* Custom database designs are created with VarioBuilder, the VarioData database builder. No knowledge of programming is required to create database forms--simply drag and drop text, time, and currency fields, along with a variety of standard OpenStep interface elements onto a data canvas. All the familiar choices, from pop-up lists, buttons and check boxes, to file and image wells, are available for speeding data entry. VarioBuilder directory 

*VarioData:* VarioData is the first multi-user flatfile database to offer a simple point and click interface to workgroup data management. VarioData is ideal for customer databases, departmental inventories and bug tracking, and provides an intuitive interface to building mixed-media workgroup databases. VarioData directory

*JavaPlan:* JavaPlan is an object oriented analysis and design (OOA&D) tool designed specifically for enterprises developing Java and Objective-C based applications. JavaPlan expedites the delivery and increases the quality of large-scale object-based custom applications. JavaPlan directory

These are the ones I can think of off hand, if I remember any that I have forgotten, I'll post them.


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok I got through all of that and got to the spot I am in the picture.  what do I type when I get there?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Two things: (1) make sure your drive image is less than 2 GB, and (2) make sure it is of fixed size (this operating system won't work with the expandable drive images).


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

make sure you have the CD-ROM set for _non-Standard_ or _Alternate_. (this should make the biggest difference).


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

ok I did all of that and it did have a long scrolling list of stuffand then I got to this


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Are you using a DVD drive for this?


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

Ya I have a DVD-Ram drive.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Let me get back to you on this. Admiral came across the same thing and his system also has a DVD-ROM drive.

You wouldn't happen to have Toast or ASTARTE CD-copy would you?


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

I have Toast Titanium


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Cool! Lets try this, make an image of your OPENSTEP CD and use that image instead of the CD when doing the install. 

I just e-mailed Admiral to see if he was ever able to get around the DVD thing (though he may stop by here before checking his e-mail  ).


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

um.. I am using floppys how do i use my CD to do this?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

It works the same way as with floppy images, you just drag the image to the floppy or CD icon on the bottom of the VPC window.


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

ya I know that but I have been usin floppys to boot up and install Openstep ho wwould I use the CD to install Openstep when I tryed to start up off the cd image it said the cd was not bootable.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Start with the floppies first, then after the drivers are installed off the floppies, mount the CD image in VPC to continue with the installation.


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok everthing is going perfectly (God it takes forever for it to install) I openned up my copie of XP in VPC and went into DirectX it said the sound card is a Sound Blaster 16.  So is there a way to change which Soundcard Driver after the instalation?
Thanks for helping me!


----------



## RacerX (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, you go to _/NextAdmin/Configure.app_, click on the speaker icon on the top of the window, and then it should try and detect your hardware. If it does not recognize any hardware, it should provide you with a list of all the drivers you can choose from.


----------

